# Weekly competition 2011-41



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U R F' U2 F2 R' U' R2 U'
*2. *R F R2 U' F R' F2 R2 U2
*3. *F2 U F R' F' R F' R
*4. *F' R F' U F2 R2 F' R U'
*5. *R2 U2 R U2 R U2 F' R2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L U' B2 R' D2 L' U2 B' U2 L2 U' F L B F L' R U
*2. *D F D2 U B R B F' R U F' L' D2 F' L U2 R
*3. *D' U2 B D L U' B2 F2 L' F2 U' F L2 D2 F U' F' U'
*4. *D L2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B' R' U2 R2 D2 F2 L' B' L B2 D2 U2
*5. *B2 L' U2 B R2 F' D' L U2 L2 D2 R D' L D F2 L' U

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw F2 D' Rw B' Uw U R Fw Rw' Uw2 L Uw' U2 B F D' Uw' B2 Uw U2 F2 Rw' R D' B L2 Rw' R D F2 D' Uw L2 F' L2 D' Uw' U B'
*2. *Fw2 Rw D2 U Fw R F' R F2 L' Fw' D Uw U2 F Uw2 R2 Fw D2 F2 Rw2 Fw U' Rw' D Uw2 Rw F R Fw' Rw2 B' R' Uw F2 L2 D' F2 D2 Uw
*3. *L' Fw' Uw' F' U2 L R2 Fw2 R' B2 F U2 B Fw' F2 R B2 Fw F' U2 Rw2 F R Fw2 U F U' F2 L2 Rw2 Uw' Fw' L2 B' L R2 Fw D L' U
*4. *Uw L D2 Uw L Rw R' Uw U2 Rw2 D' Fw U L' F' R U' B Fw' F' R2 B2 F' D R2 Fw' D' Fw' L2 Uw Fw Rw' F Rw' Uw2 L2 Fw U2 F2 U'
*5. *Uw' L B Fw2 Rw U2 F L2 D' F2 R B' F2 Uw' F Uw2 U Fw' F2 D' B2 L2 B' D B F' R U2 L R2 U' Fw2 D2 Uw2 B Fw L Uw B2 L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B' L Lw' Rw2 D Dw' R2 Dw' U2 F' D B' L R2 B Lw' R' U2 Lw2 Rw' R U2 R2 F' Uw' F L Fw U Fw2 Lw R' B' Bw2 Fw2 D2 Uw B2 L' Rw' U R' B2 D' Dw2 Bw' Dw' Rw' Bw2 F2 Lw F2 R' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw' Uw L D2
*2. *Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F Lw2 Rw B2 L2 B2 F2 L' B2 Fw' F2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 Uw2 U' Lw2 R2 F' Lw' D Fw2 Uw U' Rw2 B U' L' R Uw Fw2 D U' B2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw' B2 Bw Fw' F2 U B Dw' U2 F2 Dw2 Lw' Uw2 B2 D2 B F2 Rw2 Dw'
*3. *L Fw2 R2 F D2 Uw U Lw B Bw Fw Dw' Uw2 F Uw' Lw Uw Lw F2 Dw U' Rw' Uw Fw R F2 D Bw D Rw' Uw' L2 Rw' D B' Bw' Fw F Rw' D Lw2 Uw2 B Dw' U2 Fw2 R2 Dw' B' F' U R' F2 R2 D' L R D Bw' Uw
*4. *Dw Fw Uw2 Fw L F L2 Dw Uw' R2 Bw2 Fw D2 B2 D2 R2 Fw2 R2 B D U Lw Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 L2 Rw' R2 Dw2 L' R D Dw2 L' R2 D2 L Rw' Uw' Bw Lw' Uw2 R' B2 Uw' B Rw Fw' F' Dw U L2 Fw' F2 Rw D2 U' F' Rw2
*5. *F Lw2 R2 U' Lw' B2 F' L2 Bw' Fw' D' B' D' Uw2 U' Rw' F' D L2 U2 L' R2 B2 Rw2 Uw' L R2 Bw D2 Dw' U Bw' Rw' B2 Dw2 L R2 D' Rw' R' Uw' B R2 D2 Dw2 Uw L2 Uw Lw D2 Lw Rw2 R2 D' B' R2 F2 Rw' D Dw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R' D2 2F' 3U2 2L' 3R 3U' 2U U2 2R' D 2D2 2B2 L2 D' 2D 2B' F' 2D2 U 2B2 3U 2U2 2B' L' R2 D2 2B 2L D2 U 2R B2 2F2 2R2 B 2B 2F2 F2 3U2 2B 2R' U2 2F 2D 2U2 B' 2B' 2F 2D' 2L 3R' F2 2L2 B 3U' 2L2 2R2 2D2 B' 2F2 U' 2B 3U' R 2B' 3R' 2D2 2B' 2U R2 D' 2R2 U F U B 2F2 F2 2U2
*2. *3U' 2F F2 2D 2U B F' L U' B' F U' F L' 2D2 3F' F' 3R 2R2 R' 2F' 3U 3R 2B2 2U 2F2 F2 D2 B 3F 2F F 3U2 L 3R' R U2 3R 2R B2 F2 2D' 2U2 B 3R 2R 2B 3U 3F F' 2D' 3F' 2U' 2L' 2F2 2U2 2B2 2U2 U 3F' F 2D 2U2 2L2 3F L D' 2D 3U' 3F' 2F' 3U' 2F' 3R 2R' D 2R2 2B F 2U'
*3. *3R2 2B 3U' 2U' 3F 3R' D' U' 2F L 2L2 D' R' D 3U2 3F2 2F2 D' B F2 3U' 2L 2R 2B' D' 2F2 F' D 2B2 3U' 2U' 2L 3R' 2D 2R' D2 2D 2R 2B' 2R 2D L D' 3U' 2U' 3R' D2 B 2B2 2F2 F 2U2 3R2 R D' 2U U L2 3U2 L2 3R R 3U L' R' B' F 2L2 3R R2 2B2 3U 2B2 R2 2D' 3U U 2R2 3F2 2D2
*4. *2F2 2U' 2B' D2 2D' 2U 2R 3U F' 3U' 2L 2B' 3F' U 3F' 2F' 2R' F2 3R2 3F F2 2D 2F' 2D 3U U2 B' 3F2 2D F2 U2 R B2 2U' B2 3R 2F 2U2 R' 3F2 2F2 U2 2L2 2R' 3U' 2L' D2 2R2 3F2 F' D2 3R' U L 2R' F' D' R2 B' L2 2L 3U2 R2 D2 L' 2F' 2D 3U2 2L2 2F 2R2 R2 U' L 2F L' 2F' 2U' U' L'
*5. *2R2 R' 2B2 D2 2L2 2R2 R 2B2 2R 2B' 2L2 F2 D2 2B 3U 2B' 2U2 U2 2F 3U2 L' 3F' F2 3R 2R2 R2 2U B' 2B F2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R' 2F F 2U' 3F U' L2 B F' 2D2 2L' 2D2 2U2 F L R2 2U B' D L2 3R' 3F2 L2 2L 2R2 3U' 2B2 2U' L' R F' 3R 3F2 2F2 2L' 3R2 F2 L 3R 2D2 3U2 2R' 3U' 2L 2B' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2U 2L2 3L' 3R 2B2 F' L 2R 3B' 2D 3F2 L F2 3L 3B2 D2 2U 3R' D 2D 3D' 3U2 U' 3L' F2 L' 2L2 3L 3R' 3B' 3F' 2D 2F D' 2D2 B F' 2R2 3U2 3R2 R2 D 3U 2U2 2R2 3D L 3B2 3L 2R' 2B' 3D' 3R 3B 3F' 3R2 R2 D' 2D2 3B 3D' 3R' R U2 F2 3D2 3B2 D 3D2 B2 3L2 3U' L2 D' 3R D' 2U' L B D 2D' 2U' U 2R' 2D2 B D 2B 3B2 3F' 3L2 3R' 3B' 3L 2D 3U' B' F2 D'
*2. *3L 3R 2F' 3D2 2R 3D 2U' 2B2 2F F2 U' 3R' 3F 3R 3D' 3U2 B U2 2R' R' U2 2B' 3F' F 2U B 2U2 2L2 3R2 R' 3D2 L2 3F 2U' U 2F' 2L 3U2 3R' B' L' 2D B 2F 2D' 2F2 D 2D 3D' 3L 2U 2R' D' 2D B2 2D2 3L' U F2 2L' D' 3U2 B2 R 3D' 3U' 2U' B 2D 2U' 2B' 2R' D2 B' 2B R 2B 2U' B 3B2 F 3L2 2R2 3U' 3B U' 2L2 2R2 R2 3D2 3U2 2U2 2F' 3U 2L U 2B' D' 3U 2U2
*3. *3D' 2L' D2 B2 3R 3B2 3F U F2 2L 3B2 R' B 2B2 3U 2L2 D' 3R 2D L' 2F2 2U 3L 2F' 2D B' 3L' R2 3B D R' 3F' F2 R2 3F' 3D' 3L' F' D 2D 3B' 2U B' 3F 2F2 2L 2D2 3D L' 2U' 3R2 2U2 U' L2 D' 2L U 3L' D U2 3L2 3B2 L' 3R' 2D 2L' R 3U 3L2 F' 2U2 B' F 2D 3D2 U2 3B' 3U' B2 2U' B 2B D' 3D2 3B2 D2 U 2R 2F2 L D 3R 3U' 3B' 3F 2F' L2 2B2 2F2 U
*4. *2R2 D' B' 2U U' F2 2R' R' 3F2 3D' 2R 2B F' L2 2D 3U2 2B L 3R' 2R' 2F2 3U' L' F' 2D2 3D' R' 3F 2L 3B2 2F' U 3F2 2U' 2R2 3B2 3L2 2R B 3B2 3R R 2U2 2B U' F2 3U L 2L' B' 3D2 3F' 2F' 2R' 2B 3R' 2D' 2B2 D2 2U' F2 3L' 3B' 2L' 2F' D' 2B' 3B F 2U B 2L' F' 2U2 2L' 3L2 2D' 2U F' U2 3B 2L2 3R' U' L B' F2 3R2 2D' 3U 2F2 F' L2 F' 3D' 2U2 2R' 3U' 3R2 2F2
*5. *2U2 R F' 2L2 3L' D2 F2 L F2 D' U2 2B' 3B F2 3D' L 2U2 3R R' 3B' 3R 3B 2R' 2D R' U' B2 3F R 3F' 3R2 3B' 2L 2U R' 3B' 3F 2F2 R 2B2 R' D' 2B' 3F 3L2 2R' 3F2 2L' B 3R B2 2F2 D' 2L2 2R 3D 3R' 3B 3F 3L2 3R' U B2 3U 2L 2D2 2B' 3L 2B R2 3U 3L B2 2L2 2D2 R' 3F2 U2 2F' F 2R2 3F D2 B' D' 3D2 L 2D 3U L 3L R2 3F2 2D U' 3R 2D' 2B 3F2 L

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F' R U F2 R' U' F2 U2
*2. *U' R2 F2 U' R U' R2 U2 F2
*3. *R' U R' U' F2 U' R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' D' L2 D2 R' U L' F D' U2 R D' R F2 R U F' U'
*2. *B' U L2 D R F2 R' U' R U2 B' R F' U' F' D R' U'
*3. *B' U2 R' D L' R2 B' R U2 F2 U L2 U R' D L D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw R' Fw F2 D2 R2 B2 D U2 B' Rw U Fw' F2 Uw' Fw Uw F2 Uw' Fw' F2 Uw' U' R Fw D' R2 B2 U' L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw2 U B D Uw' U' Fw2
*2. *L2 U2 B Uw F' U2 Rw2 Fw2 L B' L' R2 B' Rw2 Uw Fw L2 Fw2 D2 L2 B2 L2 Uw2 U' B2 Fw2 Uw' B2 D' Rw' U' Fw' L' Uw2 L2 Fw2 U F2 Uw U2
*3. *Rw2 Uw' Rw' Fw' F2 U2 R D Uw L' Rw B' L Uw2 B U' B Fw L2 B' Fw F L U' L' D2 Uw2 U2 B Uw2 L' Rw2 R' Fw U' B2 R D2 F2 Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw D2 Lw2 R' Fw R2 D L D2 Rw D B D' R B2 Lw' R D Dw' Rw' Fw' U' L2 F' D' B Fw Rw2 Bw2 Rw D L2 Bw2 L2 Rw2 U2 Lw' Uw' R B2 L2 Lw2 D2 Dw R' B F D' Dw' Fw Lw' U Rw2 Bw' R2 D' L2 Uw' B' Bw2
*2. *Uw' Rw' B2 Rw Bw' L' R2 B' Dw L' Rw Dw2 Lw Fw Lw' Rw2 R' Uw U2 B Lw2 F' Rw' B D2 Uw' B Fw' Rw Bw2 L2 Lw2 R2 Bw Uw2 Bw F' Rw' Dw2 U2 Rw2 Dw U2 Fw2 D Dw' R' B2 Lw' Dw' Uw' U' L' Dw Uw L2 B2 R Dw L
*3. *Lw' D L D Dw Uw2 U2 Rw Fw L B Rw2 R2 B2 F' L U' B2 Bw' Dw U2 B F2 D U' Fw U2 B Fw2 Dw Bw Uw2 F2 Uw U2 R Fw2 F U2 L' F D' L' Dw' Bw' D B' Uw' B2 R2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 U' Rw Fw2 L' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B' 2L B' 2F' 2D F2 2U 2L 3F 2R2 3F' 3R2 2R 2B2 3F' 2R2 3F U' L2 3R' F' U2 3R 2B' F' 2D' 3U' 2B' F 2D 3U2 3R 2B' F' D' 2D' 3U2 3F' L2 2F U2 B 3F2 F L2 B2 L' 2B' R' 2B 2R B2 2R 2B L' 2D B2 2U2 R D2 3F R F' L' 2L 2D' 2L2 D 2D' L2 2L 3R R2 2U U' 3R2 3F2 2U' L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' 2U' U' 2L' 2R' U2 3L' R2 2B U2 3F' 3D' 2B' F' 3U' L 2L 2F' 2U2 2L2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2F' 2U 3B' 2D' 2R2 D 2U2 2B 3F' D 2D' 3D U2 R2 B2 3B' 2L2 3D2 B2 D' 2D 2F2 L' 3R2 2D2 3D' 2B' 2F2 D 2L2 3R2 U' F 3U2 2R2 3F R 2B' 2U2 L2 3R2 D 2B2 3F2 F' D' L 3R2 F 2R2 2D' 2L U' 2R 3U2 2U' 2B L' D' 3F 2D' 2B' 3U2 2L2 3R' 2U' 3B 3U' L2 3R2 2B' F2 2U U B2 2B2 3D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' U' L2 B R' F2 D2 F' R2 B' L2 D R' B' U L2 D'
*2. *D L D B2 D' B' U' B' D2 L' B2 D B' U' L U F U2
*3. *F R D' F2 L D2 U' L2 R' D2 R2 B' L2 R' B U B2 R'
*4. *D2 L B D R' D' L2 R2 U B' U B2 L2 F D2 B2 D U2
*5. *F' R' F' D' U2 L2 D L' R2 F' D L' R' B' U R2 F2 L2
*6. *L' D L' F2 U2 F' R' B2 D U R B L2 R' D' U2 R' U
*7. *B2 R D2 L' R B U B F L F L2 F2 L U2 B D'
*8. *L2 D' L' F' U2 B2 F D' R D B2 R F2 L' F' U2 F U'
*9. *D' B D' B2 F L U' B L' B U2 B U' F' L2 R D'
*10. *B' U2 R2 F L' D2 B2 F R' B R' F D2 U' R U' B'
*11. *U' L F L U B2 L' U F' L R U B' D' U' B
*12. *U2 B R D' B F2 U' F' D2 F2 R D L' D U' L' F' R2
*13. *B' L B' L' D' R F2 R' U' F' R' D' U2 R U L R2 F'
*14. *U R' F L' B' F2 U2 B' F2 R' U B2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U2
*15. *B D2 F D2 U' R2 D' U' F L R U2 R F D2 U' L2 R2 U'
*16. *U' R2 B' F2 D B' L F2 L2 R B2 D F2 R' U R B U2
*17. *U R' B' R U2 L2 R' F2 U F2 R' F' L2 B D2 F' R F2
*18. *R2 D' B' L D R' D' U' R' B2 R' D B' F D U B F'
*19. *B L2 D U2 B R' U L' R B' R B' U' B F' D' R'
*20. *F' D' F2 U L2 B U B2 D2 U2 L U2 L R' D2 F' U' F'
*21. *R D U' B' R U L2 D' B' D' U2 L2 D2 R2 F D'
*22. *D' L' F2 D L2 B U2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L' F2 L F L'
*23. *L2 R F' R B2 U2 L B' D L B R' U2 R2 B F U
*24. *R' D2 U2 B L F' R D' L U' R2 F2 R F2 D L' D' F2
*25. *D2 B D' U2 R2 D L2 B L' R' U2 L2 B F2 D R U' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R B F2 L' U' R F' D B2 L' R F D2 F2 D' L' R2
*2. *L B2 R2 F R2 F2 D' L2 B' F' D2 L' D F2 D2 U R' U'
*3. *D2 F' U2 R2 F D2 F R D' U F2 D2 B' R D F' D' R
*4. *F' L U L' B R B U L' F2 R U L' D' L R2 B
*5. *U2 R2 B2 L U B2 R2 U' F2 U2 F U2 B D2 L' U2 F2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R U B' U2 B F D F2 U B D2 L' D L D B L'
*2. *B' F U L' B F L' F R2 F2 D R2 F U' L' D B2 U'
*3. *L2 F U' B R2 F2 R U' L2 R2 F' L F' L' B2 U F2 R' U'
*4. *U2 F' D2 U' R2 B' L' F D F U2 L' U F' U L2 R' B'
*5. *B' R B2 D2 L F' L' F U2 B2 L' U' R' U' B R D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F U2 F2 U' L D2 L' B2 L' F' U' F' R' D U B U2 R2
*2. *D F2 D2 R F' R2 D F2 D F' L' R U' F2 U2 R U
*3. *F R B U2 B F2 L U F2 L' B' L2 R2 U R' U R D' U2
*4. *B U2 L2 U2 F' U' F2 L F2 U B' U' L D2 F2 R B R2
*5. *R2 U L' F2 L2 R U R2 B2 F' R2 U B2 D L2 U2 L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 U' F2 L U2 R2 F D2 L B2 F L D' U' R2 B F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R U2 F U' F2 U2 R2
*3. *L' D' U2 L F2 U B L F R' D2 R B2 L2 R2 B R
*4. *D Uw2 B2 D2 U Rw' D' U' F' L2 Rw2 R' B2 D' Fw2 D B' Fw2 Rw' D2 Fw Rw2 R' F Uw2 U Fw' F' Rw' Fw' F Uw' Fw2 D2 U Fw' F' Uw R F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U R2 U R2 F' U' R U2
*3. *L' R B2 U L' U2 F R2 F2 R2 U B R2 D2 B' R F2 R' U'
*4. *L F R2 F' R' B' Fw2 Rw Fw L2 B2 Fw R U' R D' L' Rw2 F R Fw F D R' D B' R' Uw U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw Fw2 U B' Rw2 F' R2
*5. *D2 Dw2 U2 Lw2 F2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 U2 Fw2 L' R' Dw U R2 F' L2 U' L' Fw2 Lw' B2 Bw' Dw' U' Rw R Dw2 U2 Bw L2 D' Bw' Lw B2 Dw Fw2 F' Lw2 F' U Fw2 L2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 F' D2 Lw' Fw' F' Lw' Rw' D Uw2 U2 Lw' Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=2 / ddUU u=-2,d=4 / UdUd u=3,d=4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / dddU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=2 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=1,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=3,d=6 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' R B R' B R L' r b'
*2. *B' L' B' U' B L B' l' r' b'
*3. *U R' B U R L B' U l r u'
*4. *U R' B' R L' R' U B R l r b'
*5. *U' B L U L R B' U' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,-4) (0,-2) (6,3) (3,4) (2,0) (-4,3) (-1,0) (0,2) (-4,4) (-4,0) (-2,0) (2,2) (4,4) (0,2) (-2,0) (0,5) (0,2)
*2. *(0,-3) (6,0) (-3,3) (5,4) (-4,2) (2,4) (6,4) (-4,4) (0,4) (-2,4) (2,0) (2,4) (0,4) (0,4) (6,5) (4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (3,0) (0,4) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,5) (0,1) (0,4)
*4. *(-5,6) (-1,-4) (0,1) (6,3) (-3,0) (3,0) (-2,3) (6,0) (6,0) (2,0) (0,4) (6,2) (0,4) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (1,6) (0,3) (-4,3) (-5,0) (3,3) (6,3) (2,3) (-2,1) (3,2) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,3) (6,4) (0,5) (5,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *F' B R' B' F L' B L R' B' R' F' B' L F R' B' F L F' L F' R' L' B
*2. *R' B' L' R' L R' L' B' R B F' L F L' R B' F L' B L' R F L B' R
*3. *F B F' L R' F' B L' R' F' L' R' B F' B L' B' R' F R' L' F' B' L B
*4. *R B L' B' L' F R' L B F' R L R B' L B F B' F R' L' B' R' L' R'
*5. *L' R' B R' L B F B F R' L B L' F R L' F' B F' B R' L' F R' F'


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 7, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.49), (6.70), 3.01, 2.61, 5.80 = *3.81*

*3x3*: 12.23, (13.64), 13.05, (11.81), 13.49 = *12.92*

*OH:* 18.18, 24.04, (24.38), 21.24, (16.59) = *21.15*

*Feet*: 5:03.84, 6:01.58, 5:02.18, (6:25.55), (4:40.28) = *5:26.55*

*Blind:* 7:05.28, 7:51.19, DNS = *7:05.28*
_Comment: 7:05.28 is PB by about 2 minutes _

*Match the scramble:* 5:17.83, 5:40.30, 5:21.53, 5:04.50, DNS = *5:26.55*

*4x4: *1:13.88, 1:12.91, (1:11.18), 1:19.76, (1:36.33) = *1:15.52*

*5x5:* 2:15.20, 2:14.01, (2:15.49), (2:05.80), 2:14.09 =* 2:14.41*

*7x7:* 9:55.30, (10:39.63), (9:27.59) = *10:00.84*

*2-4 Relay:* *1:47.40*

*2-5 Relay: **3:47.09*

*Magic: *1.46, 1.34, 1.36, 3.34+, 1.41 = *1.41*

*Master Magic:* 2.33, 2.27, 2.38, 2.30, 2.56 = *2.34*

*Clock:* (12.48), 14.27, (16.13), 15.05, 14.42 = *14.58*

*Megaminx:* (2:11.56), 2:04.13, 2:04.94, 2:04.16, (1:41.92) = *2:04.41*

*Pyraminx:* (6.32), 8.27, 6.89, 8.03, (8.30) = *7.73*

*FMC:* *63*


Spoiler



CFOP solution:
R D U2 L U R' U R U' D' R' D L D' R' D z'
L U L' U' L U' L' d U L' U' L U2 B U B' U R' U2 R
U F R' F' L F R F' L'
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2

http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R_D_U2_L_..._F2_U2&name=Contardi_4x4x4_WR_av5_-_3rd_33.61

Fail efficiency


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.61 7.54 (5.70) (10.19) 6.74 ~ *Avg:* 6.96
*3x3:* 19.96 20.67 (18.93) (23.43) 21.86 ~ *Avg:* 20.83
*4x4:* 1:45.85 1:38.33 1:42.82 (1:35.15) (1:47.49) ~ *Avg:* 1:42.33
*5x5:* (3:09.01) 2:57.78 (2:46.10) 2:58.80 2:58.61 ~ *Avg:* 2:52.40
*6x6:* (7:09.67) 6:04.92 6:01.13 6:27.36 (5:59.96) ~ *Avg:* 6:11.14
*7x7:* ~ *Avg:*
*3OH:* 47.55 (49.96) (39.88) 44.70 47.84 ~ *Avg:* 46.70
*Clock:* 20.79 (21.92) 21.53 18.03 (17.38) ~ *Avg:* 20.12
*234:* 1:53.26
*2345:* 5:44.33
*2BLD:* 
*3BLD:* DNF (3:45.40[1:38] - 2FE), 3:17.75[1:18], 4:50.14[2:11]
*4BLD:* DNF (22:37.92[11:04] - 3 Centres)
*5BLD:* DNF (37:51.51[18:31] - 4X, 8+)
*MBLD:* 2/2 ~ 8:05.76


----------



## Selkie (Oct 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.65, 4.88, 7.15, 9.54, 7.98 = *7.59*
*3x3: * 19.86, 20.05, 22.11, 19.03, 19.24 = *19.71*
_comment:_ think this is my first sub 20 average in the weekly
*4x4:*1:24.10, 1:16.27, 2:00.07, 1:36.38, 1:33.10 = *1:31.19*
_comment:_ pb single. Really getting back into the larger Dayan/MF8 whilst I wait for a replacement ss v3
*5x5:* 3:12.12, 3:20.89, 3:14.03, 3:22.48, 3:04.03 = *3:15.68*
_comment_: pb average by about 6 seconds 
*6x6:* 7:14.85, 6:49.06, 6:21.32, 8:16.56, 7:24.54 = *7:09.48*
_comment_: pb single but still disappointing
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:20.93*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:30.30*
*3x3 One Handed:* 54.30, 53.48, 40.47, 41.43, 1:04.38 = *49.74*
*Clock:* 17.93, 15.88, 16.22, 18.66, 19.24 = *17.60*
*Magic:* 2.65, 2.38, 2.44, 2.38, 6.93 = *2.49*
*Master Magic:* 5.94, 5.34, 5.55, 5.36, 7.27 = *5.62*
*Megaminx:* 4:36.81, 4:33.93, 5:59.24, 5:08.44, 4:30.63 = *4:46.39*
*Square 1:* 1:15.65, 1:33.56, 1:59.87, 2:07.73, 1:51.10 = *1:48.18*


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.85), 5.07, 6.56, (6.57), 5.64 = *5.76*
*3x3:* (11.30), 14.85, 13.62, (15.83), 15.03 = *14.50*
*4x4:* 1:13.51, 1:09.68, (1:15.06), (1:01.71), 1:10.08 = *1:11.09*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:26.86*
*3x3 OH:* 35.03, (38.61), (30.74), 32.47, 36.31 = *34.60*
_Comment: Messed up on just about every solve._
*Pyraminx:* (15.09), 13.10, 12.26, 14.25, (10.35) = *13.20*

*2x2 BLD:* 13.88, 12.45, 15.99 = *12.45* 
*3x3 BLD:* 33.80, DNF, DNF = *33.80*
_Comment: Good single, shame about the bad accuracy._
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(3:30.82), DNS, DNS = *DNF*
_Comment: Scrambled wrong, 3:30 was a success but it's unfair to submit this time as I probably scrambled it to a much easier state than what it should've been._


----------



## nccube (Oct 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.85, 3.11, 2.99, 2.08, 2.20 = *2.68*
*3x3:* 10.73, 11.32, 9.86, 10.56, 9.65 = *10.38*
*4x4:* 54.30, 58.63, 57.28, 57.78, 52.83 = *56.45*


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 8, 2011)

2x2:
3x3: 8.16, 10.12, 12.18, 10.48, 9.52 = 10.04
4x4: 48.45, 48.78, 47.07, 43.43, 38.49 = 46.32
5x5: 1:27.42, 1:19.75, 1:27.68, 1:29.04, 1:28.66 = 1:27.92
6x6: 2:43.57, 2:34.81, 2:46.71, 2:48.25, 2:46.54 = 2:45.61
7x7: 4:37.60, 4:35.56, 4:53.67, 4:20.91, DNS = 4:42.28
2x2 BLD:
3x3 BLD:
4x4 BLD:
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 18.11, 19.75, 30.33, 17.58, 21.23 = 19.70
3x3 WF:
2-4 relay: 1:05.64
2-5 relay: 2:36.41
Clock:
Megaminx: 
Pyraminx: 4.87, 3.76, 6.00, 4.89, 4.70 = 4.82
Square-1: 

FMC:


----------



## Henrik (Oct 8, 2011)

Henrik

3x3Feet: (44.41), (32.80), 38.18, 40.38, 43.11 => 40.56
All Non-Lucky, the 32 had a Y-perm, that I almost started as a G-perm. :S


----------



## irontwig (Oct 8, 2011)

FMC: DNF

Hard scramble (for me at least)


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 8, 2011)

2x2: 2.46, 2.98, (2.07), (4.02), 2.51=2.65
3x3: 8.55, (10.77), 8.09, (7.62), 8.70=8.45
4x4: (29.77), 39.87, 36.91, (44.83), 34.76= 37.20 Yeah sub30single
5x5: 1:12.82, (1:25.15), (1:11.36), 1:19.36, 1:12.44=1:14.87
3x3OH: (16.29), 15.87, 15.98, 15.13, (13.31)=15.66
7x7: (4:18.13), (3:58.12), 4:14.64, 4:09.19, 4:04.75=4:09.53
2x2BF: 15.12, 9.06+, DNF =9.06


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 8, 2011)

Non Sticky this time??
EDIT: Fixed


Schmidt 2011-41

2x2x2: 9.24, (23.81), (8.03), 9.21, 9.50 = *9.32*
3x3x3: (27.57), (35.96), 29.99, 30.70, 31.30 = *30.66*
4x4x4: (3:37.80[OP]), 2:55.24[P], 2:37.94[OP], 3:08.84[O], (2:12.62) = * 2:54.01*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:08.71, 1:17.14, DNF = *1:08.71*
PyraMinx: 19.54, (8.45), (27.98), 15.85, 15.65 = *17.01*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:24.01[OP]*


----------



## Krag (Oct 8, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.51), 5.47, (4.24), 5.49, 5.09* =5.35*
*3x3x3:* 19.87, (18.05), 21.33, (21.99), 19.51* =20.24*
*4x4x4:* (1:45.22), 1:45.89, 1:49.60, 1:53.63, (2:00.28) *=1:49.71*
*5x5x5:* 3:40.88, 3:32.27, (3:17.37), 3:37.01, (3:42.82)* =3:36.72*
*6x6x6:*8:07.42, 8:19.11, (8:53.34), 7:44.71, (7:13.91)*=8:03.75*
*2x2x2BLD:* DNF(45.39), DNF(1:02.66), DNF(1:09.95)* =DNF*
*3x3x3BLD:* 3:37.09, DNF(4:21.40), DNF(3:49.34)* =3:37.09*
*2-3-4relay:* *=2:24.88*
*2-3-4-5relay:* *=5:51.75*
*FMC: 42*


Spoiler



SOLUTION: R2 D' R' D' R2 L2 D F'D B U B' L' U' R U2 R' L2 F L' F U' F2 U F' U' F U F' U' F2 U R2 U2 R D R'U2 R D' R F2 

R2 D' R' D' R2 L2 D F'D B U B' (2X2X3)(12/12)
L' U' R U2 R'(F2L3)(5/17)
L2 F L' F U'(F')(U)(F2L4)(7/24)
(U') (F') U F' U' F U F' U' F2 U(OLL)(11/35)
R2 U2 R D R'U2 R D' R F2 (PLL)(10/45)
3 moves cancels between F2L and OLL


----------



## emolover (Oct 9, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.43
3.31, 3.47, 5.09, 1.81, 3.51
*4x4*: 1:07.30
1:03.70, 1:05.61, 1:17.47, 1:12.58, 50.60
Great single! Would have been a much better average if I didn't get all three parties for one of the 1:1X's.
*5x5*: 2:00.85
2:18.91, 2:02.92, 2:07.20, 1:52.42, 1:38.13
So close!
*6x6*: 4:15.76
4:03.11, 4:58.56, 3:38.46, 4:25.07, 4:19.10
*2 BLD*: 10.52
10.52+, DNF, DNF
First one was great for guesstega.
*WF*: 
5:13.73
Will do the rest later.
*Megaminx*: 1:52.43
1:49.71, 2:12.23, 1:58.88, 1:44.56, 1:48.69
*2-4*: 1:22.98
*2-5*: 3:24.71


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 9, 2011)

3x3 OH: 17.86, 12.63, 15.14, 15.30, 16.05 = 15.5


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 9, 2011)

2x2: 4.13, (4.28), 3.65, 3.81, (3.00)= 3.86
3x3: 11.06, 11.27, 11.96, (10.58), (12.52)= 11.43
4x4: 48.40, (43.56), 47.96, 44.22, (48.61)= 46.86
5x5: 2:12.81, (2:14.50), (1:55.09), 2:14.38+, 1:55.31= 2:07.50, very very fail, usually im averaging 1:50
3x3 OH: (27.43), 17.34, (16.18), 20.97, 23.90= 20.74 
3x3 WF: (1:57.08), 1:52.21, (1:32.09), 1:49.94, 1:52.47= 1:51.54
2x2 BLD: DNF, 17.63, DNF= 17.63
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, 3:38.21= 3:38.21
pyraminx: (9.91), (6.50), 8.41, 8.93, 6.93= 8.02
clock: 17.36, 19.05, 17.69, (16.50), (DNF)= 18.03
234: 1:19.34
2345: 3:08.75


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Oct 9, 2011)

4x4 : 1:00.73, 44.51, 51.02, 49.83, 45.07 = 48.64

3x3 : 11.70, 13.48, 14.84, 11.64, 11.96 = 12.38

2x2 : DNF(4.98), 4.29, 4.43, 5.81, 4.42 = 4.89

5x5 : 1:36.60, 1:38.55, 2:01.87, 1:33.80+, 1:40.72 = 1:38.62

Everything is so bad


----------



## Jakube (Oct 9, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 15.80, (20.91), 19.16, 17.08, (14.42) = *17.35*
*4x4x4:* 1:11.02, 1:13.55, (1:20.40), 1:11.41, (1:02.42) = *1:11.99*
*5x5x5:* (1:53.32), 2:06.69, (2:30.12), 2:03.26, 2:22.44 = *2:10.80*
_Two horrible solves._
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 59:30, DNF(1:18.26), DNF(1:22.28) = *59.30*
_First sub 1!_
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* 5:57.07[2:40], DNF(5:46.95)[2:52], 6:13.55[2:37] = *5:57.07*
_2nd: off by 2 centers; Bad times, I expected better times, after doing this fast 5BLDs_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* 10:45.99[5:03], 10:49.94[5:01], 11:57.20[6:29] = *10:45.99*
_Nice. 3 successes, last one could have been much better, After 1 minute I realized that I oriented the cube wrong, so I had to start again._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 16/18 in 58:40.24 [36:22]*
_2 flipped edges and 2 twisted corners._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 29.01, 31.12, (27.73), 31.74, (31.74) = *30.62*
_Bad crosses and always V or G-perm. _


----------



## slocuber (Oct 9, 2011)

Slocuber
*2x2*: 2.89, 4.70, 3.77, 3.60, 4.23 = *3.87*
*3x3*: 14.05[pop], 11.65, 11.55, 12.63, 13.80 = *12.69 *
*4x4*:
*5x5*: 1:46.32, 1:50.24, 1:59.08, 2:01.66, 1:40.10 = *1:51.88 *
*6x6*:
*3BLD*:
*3OH*: 25.97, 29.99, 28.43, 26.01, 28.25 = *27.57*
*2-4*: *1:23.21*
*2-5*:
*Clock*: 14.02, 13.09, 14.14, 14.64, 13.77 = *13.98*
*Minx*: 1:36.27, 1:29.39, 1:27.27, 1:39.52, 1:31.77 = *1:32.47*
*Pyraminx*: 7.84, 9.13, 10.48, 9.52, 10.16 = *9.60*


----------



## jla (Oct 9, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.21, 5.54, 15.05 (POP), 4.81, 7.46 = *6.40* (Terrible....)

*3x3x3: *21.85, 16.93, 18.56, 18.30, 19.63 = *18.83*

*4x4x4*

*5x5x5: *11:24.23, 10:12.24, 7:41.53, 7:24.47, 8:13.74 = *8:42.50*

*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*

*3x3x3 One Handed: *45.65, 33.31, 39.65, 49.79, 44.45 = *43.25*

*3x3x3 With Feet*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:26.01*

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*

*Magic:* 2.22, 7.58, 2.69, 2.77, 2.49 = *2.65*

*MegaMinx: *2:26.25, 2:54.60, 2:35.61, 2:30.80, 2:57.58 = *2:40.34*

*PyraMinx: *14.34, 15.38, 10.47, 11.00, 14.68 = *13.34*

*Square-1: *1:04.99, DNF, 59.02, 47.81, 1:27.89 = *1:10.54*

*FMC: 47*


Spoiler



X-cross: R D F D B D' R' U R U2 L2

First F2L pair: U F U' F' U' B' U' B
Second F2L pair L' U' L
Third F2L pair: F' U F

OLL: y2 F' L' U' L U F y F R U R' U' F' 

PLL: y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 B2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 9, 2011)

3x3: 9.44, 9.16, (14.90), (7.35), 9.46 = 9.35
OH: 15.76, (14.06), 18.67, (21.74), 16.95 = 17.13


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 10, 2011)

222: 3.86, (4.23), 3.23, (3.19), 4.07 = 3.72
333: 11.64, 12.76, 10.87, (10.21), (12.97) = 11.76
444: 40.28, 38.97, (38.40), (41.81), 41.65 = 40.30
555: 1:43.47, (2:04.70), (1:28.15), 1:28.62, 1:40.56 = 1:37.55
2bf: 1:06.23, DNF, DNF = 1:06.23
3bf: 3:57.02, DNF, DNS = 3:57.02
OH: (23.55), 22.07, 21.84, 22.73, (20.16) = 22.21
mbf: DNF, 15:56.92
fm: 51 moves


Spoiler



scramble: F2 U' F2 L U2 R2 F D2 L B2 F L D' U' R2 B F2 U2
solution: z2 U' L' R2 F L R2 D' U' R U R2 U2 R U R U' L U L U2 L U L U L' U2 L U' L' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' y2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U

EOline: z2 U' L' R2 F L R2 D' 
first slot: U' R U R2 U2 R U R 
second slot: U' L U L U2 L 
third slot: U L U L' U2 L U' L' 
F2L: U R U2 R' U R U R' 
OLL: R U R' U R U2 R' 
PLL: y2 F2 U L R' F2 L' R U F2 U



234: 1:13.72
2345: 2:39.78
magic: 1.82, 2.37, (2.89), (1.74), 2.49 = 2.23
mmagic: 5.47, (4.41), (6.76), 4.53, 5.28 = 5.09
clock: 12.75, 14.19, (10.72), (21.09), 11.87 = 12.94
mega: (2:22.07), 1:51.81, 2:06.16, (1:45.47), 1:55.14 = 1:57.70
pyra: 8.11, 7.26, (9.87), 6.91, (6.11) = 7.43
sq1: 51.68, (34.28), (54.04), 47.60, 39.21 = 46.16


----------



## r_517 (Oct 10, 2011)

*Clock*: 6.88 (DNF) (5.28) 7.01 6.32 = *6.74*
Comment: Such great scrambles this week

*2x2*: 7.67 8.66 (12.44) (6.15) 7.22 = *7.85*
*3x3*: 17.97 (15.51) (21.42) 20.25 20.70 = *19.64*
*4x4*: 1:46.72 1:25.60 1:38.26 (1:24.40) (2:06.16) = *1:36.86*
*5x5*: 3:00.06 (3:16.92) 3:16.06 3:13.52 (2:59.59) = *3:09.88*
*OH*: 37.34 42.78 43.36 33.87 1:02.43 = *43.96*


----------



## mycube (Oct 10, 2011)

Ergebnisse:
2x2x2: 6.15 (7.34) 7.02 (5.36) 5.82 = 6.33
3x3x3: 17.09 (13.46) (18.81) 18.27 15.80 = 17.05
4x4x4: (1:45.74) 1:33.18 1:39.72 1:34.05 (1:24.76) = 1:35.65
5x5x5: (2:45.42) 2:43.76 (2:24.36) 2:29.00 2:36.72 = 2:36.49
6x6x6: 5:04.80 5:14.55 (5:55.40) 5:21.18 (4:52.90) = 5:13.51
7x7x7: (7:56.13) 7:47.36 (7:12.16) 7:20.11 7:29.97 = 7:32.48
3x3x3 OH: 31.54 32.48 (26.74) 27.67 (39.61) = 30.56
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:21.72 
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:34.73
Megaminx: (3:28.77) 3:23.59 3:18.11 (3:12.55) 3:25.77 = 3:22.49
Pyraminx: 8.39 (6.80) (26.96) 15.26 10.50 = 11.38


----------



## vlarsen (Oct 11, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* 14.68, (18.26), 14.20, (9.77), 10.92 = *13.26* 
*3x3:* 37.09, (49.42), 39.38, (28.14), 47.27 = *41.25*
*4x4:* 2:16.15, 2:02.28, (1:44.65), (2:28.49), 2:18.13 = *2:12.18*
*5x5:* (4:54.78), 4:17.62, 4:45.51, (3:55.80), 4:16.37 = *4:26.50*
*3x3 OH:* 2:50.78, 2:17.30, (1:29.50), 2:12.13, (3:26.52) = *2:26.74* 
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *4:06.13*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *10:12.25*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 11, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* DNF [32.86, 14], 28.88 [ 11], 37.04 [ 10] = *28.88*
*3x3BLD:* 1:42.80 [ 41], DNF [1:54.62, 52], 1:59.13 [ 44] = *1:42.80*
*4x4BLD:* 7:51.17 [ 4:17], 8:14.37 [ 4:26], DNF [7:41.40, 4:04] = *7:51.17*
*5x5BLD:* 16:05.66 [ 9:05], 14:44.54 [ 7:54], 19:16.15 [ 11:13] = *14:44.54*
*6x6BLD:* 43:42 [ 25:45] = *43:42*


----------



## rona3 (Oct 11, 2011)

*2x2 *:8.09, (6.74), 8.74, (10.21), 8.35=* 8.39
*
*3x3*:25.05, 23.33, 26.52, (30.31), (17.79)= *24.96*

*OH*:58.29, 1:14.57, (DNF), (56.60), 1:03.67= *1:13.13*


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 12, 2011)

2x2: (4.00), 3.09, 2.07, (2.06), 2.25 = 2.47
3x3 OH: 13.64, 14.25, 14.36, (15.83), (13.29) = 14.08
2x2 BLD: 6.40, DNF, 15.76 = 6.40
Pyraminx: (7.51), 5.79, 6.10, 7.15, (5.11) = 6.35
square-1: 32.22, (22.56), (46.66), 29.76, 26.73 = 29.57
3x3 match the scramble: 47.78, (55.01), 54.93, 51.62, (42.90) = 51.44


----------



## CRO (Oct 13, 2011)

*3x3* 19.07, 17.82, 17.39, 20.62, 16.79 = 18.09


----------



## dimwmuni (Oct 13, 2011)

*4x4 BLD* 14:55.97, 11:26.45, DNS = 11:26.45
Yay second solve is a personal best.

If I have time I'll do more


----------



## Norbi (Oct 14, 2011)

3x3: 22.73, 19.16, 19.81, 19.03, 23.27+==>20.56
3x3 OH:35.23, 54.51+, 48.16, 59.06, 51.75==>51.47
3BLD: 1:28.27, 1:52.11, DNF ==>1:28.27
3x3 Match the Scramble: DNF, 5:06.10, 3:30.05, 3:50.58,DNF==>DNF
2x2: 6.35, 7.53, 10.03, 8.43, DNF==>
2x2BLD: 41.02, DNF, 45.82 ==>41.02


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 14, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 11.17, 5.82, 12.56, 12.43, 6.47 = *10.02*
*3x3x3:* 18.74, 22.42, 21.06, 21.16, 19.55 = *20.59*
*4x4x4:* 1:36.66 [OP], 1:34.26 [O], 1:33.40 [P], 1:42.30 [OP], 1:38.03 [OP] = *1:36.32*
*5x5x5:* 2:46.44, 2:57.18, 2:31.25, 2:32.18, 2:24.52 = *2:36.62*
*6x6x6:* 4:53.90 [O], 5:01.10 [P], 4:44.85 [OP], 4:41.97 [OP], 5:03.84 [OP] = *4:53.28*
*7x7x7:* 7:10.38, 7:31.64, 7:19.60, 7:58.56, 7:10.40 = *7:20.55*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 21.67, 28.11, 31.19 = *21.67*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:31.92, 2E], 1:14.01, 1:32.24 = *1:14.01*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:57.30 [4:02], 8:22.08 [3:49], 9:47.44 [5:43] = *8:22.08*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:03.19, 8:04, 2+], DNF [14:15.23, 7:53, 3+], 13:03.27 [6:47] = *13:03.27*
Comment: On the first solve, forgot to do the last two + centers; on the second solve, I’m not sure what went wrong.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [30:58.07, 18:11, 3oW]
Comment: Mismemorized the wings – left out a piece.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:21:43.40, 1:00:50, 2i+ 5iX 3O]
Comment: The memorization just wouldn’t stick – I was too tired that day to be doing a 7x7x7 BLD.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/5 = 1 point, 15:47.84* [9:58]
Comment: Very close: first cube off by 3 edges because I memorized B instead of D, and third cube had two twisted corners because I didn’t see a twisted corner. So they were both memorization mistakes. I’m really happy with the time. I didn’t do a big one because I want to not overtax memory before Dayton.
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.30, 42.71, 36.75, 40.43, 41.97 = *39.90*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:50.59, 1:55.19, 1:53.52, 1:44.36, 1:35.06 = *1:49.49*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:03.74, 1:19.56, 1:14.74, 1:27.33, 1:22.46 = *1:18.92*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *39 moves*


Spoiler



R2 D’ R’ U2 D L2 F U R’ D R U2 R’ D’ U R’ U2 B U B’ L’ U2 L U’ R U2 R’ U F’ U’ F R B2 L’ B’ L B’ R’ U

2x2x2: R2 D’ R’ U2 D L2
2x cross: F U’ . R’ U R’ U2 B U B’
Third pair: L’ U2 L
Last pair: U’ R U2 R’ U F’ U’ F
Pseudo OLL: R B2 L’ B’ L B’ R’ U
Insert at .: U2 R’ D R U2 R’ D’ R
U’ U2 become U before insertion; R R’ cancel after insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:01.90* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *4:30.75* [P]
*Magic:* 9.16, 8.59, 11.46, 11.11, 11.16 = *10.48*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. Kept having trouble picking up the puzzle.
*Master Magic:* 5.81, 3.50, 3.34, 3.52, 3.41 = *3.48*
*Clock:* DNF [2:24.88, 0:32], 16.30, 17.97, 16.63, 20.77 = *18.46*
Comment: BLD solve off by one center clock off by 6.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [26:55.34, 13:47], 2:59.28, 3:17.77, 2:53.91, 3:01.37 = *3:06.14*
Comment: BLD solve was completely scrambled, since I was holding it wrong. At the very beginning, I popped a corner and edge; I apparently got lucky with putting the corner back in, but the edge was flipped. Anyway, apparently I changed orientation somewhere towards the beginning – I’m guessing it was when I was trying to force the pieces back in.
*Pyraminx:* 1:29.33, 12.40, 15.15, 13.71, 14.03 = *14.30*
*Square-1:* 6:47.02 [3:22, case AG], 52.59 [P], 47.28, 44.22 [P], 32.80 = *48.03*
*Skewb:* DNF [5:53.25, 2:02, scrambled], 25.44, 21.72, 18.53, 9.50 = *21.90*
Comment: I forgot an algorithm in the middle of the algorithm on the BLD solve.


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Oct 14, 2011)

Pyraminx: 3.89, (3.16), 3.32, (5.59), 3.42=3.54


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 14, 2011)

2x2x2: 4.31 - 5.07 - (5.90) - 4.16 - 5.65 = 5.01
3x3x3: 17.41 - (18.71) - 18.40 - 18.29 - (17.06) = 18.03
4x4x4: 1:18.25 - 1:27.24 - (1:28.93) - (1:17.75) - 1:25.11 = 1:23.53
5x5x5: 1:55.54 - (1:58.27) - (1:48.74) - 1:58.31 - 1:58.22 = 1:57.34
6x6x6: (4:16.13) - 3:58.63 - (3:56.08) - 3:58.51 - 4:00.02 = 3:59.05
7x7x7: 6:35.66 - 6:38.87 - 6:35.89 - (6:39.25) - (6:32.34) = 6:36.81
3x3x3OH: 32.59 - (31.06) - (35.76) - 34.01 - 35.21 = 33.94
2BLD: 57.34 - 39.53 - 39.94 = 39.53
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 7:47.51
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:06.96
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 = 4:06.72
Magic: (2.20) - 1.85 - (1.37) - 1.62 - 1.58 = 1.68
Master Magic: (4.51) - 4.57 - 4.79 - 4.63 - (4.88) = 4.66
Megaminx: 1:40.15 - 1:38.95 - (1:42.10) - (1;37.54) - 1:40.64 = 1:39.91
Pyraminx: 10.69 - (7.95) - 9.50 - 14.30 - (14.90) = 11.50
Square-1: (DNF) - 1:01.37 - 1:05.69 - 59.08 - (58.76) = 1:02.05
Skewb: (9.47) - 7.85 - 7.64 - 8.26 - (6.95) = 7.92
Clock: (24.69) - (12.57) - 22.27 - 20.13 - 16.25 = 19.55
FMC: 39 HTM


Spoiler



x2 R U2 F U' R' D R (2x2x2) (7/7)
L B x2 U2 F U' F' U' F U' F' U2 (reduce to 3+3 cycle) (11/18)
y' L U L' U' R2 U L U' L' R2 (Corners done) (10/28)
x y' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' (Edges) (11/39)

Really happy with the start, just couldnt get a good ending :/


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubenovice

FMC: 40 HTM
Back up solve with a fun little trick: move-a-set-up-move-to-cancel-stuff



Spoiler



On inverse scramble U2 F2 B' R2 U D L' F' B2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 U F2
D2 L B orient edges

Switch to regular with premoves B’ L’ D2
U’ makes EO line

Switch to inverse with premove U
D2 L B makes EOline
D L2 D’ R’ L’ D2 R’ D’ L’ blockbuilding
Obvious pair insert D L’ D’ L leaves bad edge permutation so preceed the insertion with an R to bring the other LL into play
D R L’ D’ L R’ makes F2L-1 
Time running out so straight to finish:
D2 R D R’ D’ *R’* leaves 4 corners of which one is twisted 

*R’* U’ R D’ R’ U R D solve corner, free the twisted corner and cancel 1 move
F2 D’ R D L D’ R’ D L’ F2 solve remaining 3 corners
Now a neat trick: move the set up move F2 for the 2nd comm in front of the first com to cancel 3 moves:
R’ U’ R D’ R’ U R D *F2* D’ R D L D’ R’ D L’ F2 becomes *F2* R’ U’ R D’ R’ U R2 D L D’ R’ D L’ F2
U undo premove

Inverse all for final solution:
U' F2 L D' R D L' D' R2 U' R D R' U R F2 R D R D' R' D2 R L' D L R' D' L D R D2 L R D L2 D' B' L' D2

My original start:
On inverse scramble U2 F2 B' R2 U D L' F' B2 L' D2 F' R2 U2 L' F2 U F2
D2 L B orient edges

Switch to regular with premoves B’ L’ D2
F2 U’ makes EO-line
R D’ L’ R2 D2 L2 D’ L2 D’ R2 D2 R2 assum blocks make F2L-1 with edges oriented (15 HTM) but bad permutation 
Could not find a good continuation…


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> FMC: 39 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Dear Maelstrom, you have reached the point where you should study commutators 
Straight comms could give you this ending:
leaving 3-3 cycle (18)
corners: L' B' L F2 L'B L F2 straightforward 8-mover (26)
edges: B2 L D' U B2 U' D L B2 optimal U-perm (35)

The optimal U perm is basically a set up into the std 6 HTM edge comm:
Set up: B2 L' brings all edges onto the same slice) 
L2 D' U B2 U' D = standard U2 M' U2 M style edge 3-cycle written out in HTM, corrected for cube orientation)
Undo set up L B2

And now let's see if there are insertions


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 14, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Dear Maelstrom, you have reached the point where you should study commutators
> 
> ...
> 
> And now let's see if there are insertions



Yeah, I forgot about the optimal U-perm.
Also, I really have trouble with corner comms and its still a PB 
Know of a good place for me to learn about corner comms?


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 14, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Know of a good place for me to learn about corner comms?



Random sources with good explanations:
BH tutorial thread on this forum (for FMC understanding ABA'B' and BAB'A' std 8-movers is sufficient)
Ryan Heise website
Joel van Noort website

detail of the comm I posted: L' B' L F2 L'B L F2 

A = L' B' L this inserts the green sticker a the correct position in F
B = F2 this is the interchange move (swaps the solved corner with the remaining unsolved corner)
A' = undoing of A = inverse = L' B L
B' = undoing of B = F2 again

Notice how for the typical 3-move insertion A and A' are only different in the 2nd move


----------



## guusrs (Oct 14, 2011)

FMC: 29



Spoiler



scramble: F2 U' F2 L U2 R2 F D2 L B2 F L D' U' R2 B F2 U2

solve: D2 B' D2 R' L U R2 U' L' U R2 L2 F2 R2 F D' R D' U' R' U R2 F' D' F' D F D2 U2 (29)
pre-moves [D2 U2]
2x2x2 block and some pairs: D2 B' D2 R' U @ L2 (6+2)
2x2x3 block and some pairs: F2 R2 F D' R D' (12+2)
all but 3 corners: U' R' U R2 F' D' F' D F (21+2)
undo pre-moves D2 U2 (23)
at @ insert commutator U' L U R2 U' L' U R2, 2 moves cancel


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 14, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.30) (4.12) 4.61 4.57 4.85 => 4.68

*3x3:* 12.51 (18.08) 12.61 12.85 (11.88) => 12.66

*4x4:* 50.02 (58.73) 52.19 (49.19) 52.27 => 51.49

*2x2 BLD:* 18.53 DNF 10.43 => 10.43

*3x3 OH:* (27.47) (31.00) 30.56 29.12 27.67 => 29.12

*2-4 Relay:* 1:08.65

*Pyraminx:* (4.01) 5.17 (8.94) 5.83 5.65 => 5.55

*Square-1:* 32.18 26.61 27.27 (38.97) (19.91) => 28.69


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2011)

Preliminary results , congratulations to Mike, MaeLSTRoM & antoineccantin

*2x2x2*(22)

 2.47 AnsonL
 2.65 asiahyoo1997
 2.68 nccube
 3.43 emolover
 3.81 antoineccantin
 3.86 CuberMan
 3.87 slocuber
 4.68 Evan Liu
 4.89 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.01 MaeLSTRoM
 5.35 Krag
 5.76 Zane_C
 6.33 mycube
 6.40 jla
 6.96 Yttrium
 7.59 Selkie
 7.85 r_517
 8.49 rona3
 8.66 Norbi
 9.32 Schmidt
 10.02 Mike Hughey
 13.27 vlarsen
*3x3x3 *(24)

 8.45 asiahyoo1997
 9.35 Yes, We Can!
 10.04 SimonWestlund
 10.38 nccube
 11.43 CuberMan
 12.38 Hyprul 9-ty2
 12.66 Evan Liu
 12.69 slocuber
 12.92 antoineccantin
 14.50 Zane_C
 17.05 mycube
 17.35 Jakube
 18.03 MaeLSTRoM
 18.09 CRO
 18.83 jla
 19.64 r_517
 19.72 Selkie
 20.24 Krag
 20.57 Norbi
 20.59 Mike Hughey
 20.83 Yttrium
 24.97 rona3
 30.66 Schmidt
 41.25 vlarsen
*4x4x4*(19)

 37.18 asiahyoo1997
 46.32 SimonWestlund
 46.86 CuberMan
 48.64 Hyprul 9-ty2
 51.49 Evan Liu
 56.45 nccube
 1:07.30 emolover
 1:11.09 Zane_C
 1:11.99 Jakube
 1:15.52 antoineccantin
 1:23.53 MaeLSTRoM
 1:31.19 Selkie
 1:35.65 mycube
 1:36.32 Mike Hughey
 1:36.86 r_517
 1:42.33 Yttrium
 1:49.71 Krag
 2:12.19 vlarsen
 2:54.01 Schmidt
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:14.87 asiahyoo1997
 1:27.92 SimonWestlund
 1:38.62 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:51.88 slocuber
 1:57.34 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.85 emolover
 2:07.50 CuberMan
 2:10.80 Jakube
 2:14.43 antoineccantin
 2:36.49 mycube
 2:36.62 Mike Hughey
 2:58.40 Yttrium
 3:09.88 r_517
 3:15.68 Selkie
 3:36.72 Krag
 4:26.50 vlarsen
 8:42.50 jla
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:45.61 SimonWestlund
 3:59.05 MaeLSTRoM
 4:15.76 emolover
 4:53.28 Mike Hughey
 5:13.51 mycube
 6:11.14 Yttrium
 7:09.48 Selkie
 8:03.75 Krag
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:09.53 asiahyoo1997
 4:42.28 SimonWestlund
 6:36.81 MaeLSTRoM
 7:20.55 Mike Hughey
 7:32.48 mycube
 9:47.91 antoineccantin
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 14.08 AnsonL
 15.50 a small kitten
 15.66 asiahyoo1997
 17.13 Yes, We Can!
 19.70 SimonWestlund
 20.74 CuberMan
 21.15 antoineccantin
 22.21 yoinneroid
 27.56 slocuber
 29.12 Evan Liu
 30.56 mycube
 30.62 Jakube
 33.94 MaeLSTRoM
 34.60 Zane_C
 39.90 Mike Hughey
 41.16 r_517
 43.25 jla
 46.70 Yttrium
 49.74 Selkie
 51.47 Norbi
 1:05.51 rona3
 2:26.74 vlarsen
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 40.56 Henrik
 1:49.49 Mike Hughey
 1:51.54 CuberMan
 5:22.53 antoineccantin
 DNF emolover
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 6.40 AnsonL
 9.06 asiahyoo1997
 10.43 Evan Liu
 10.52 emolover
 12.45 Zane_C
 17.63 CuberMan
 21.67 Mike Hughey
 28.88 MatsBergsten
 39.53 MaeLSTRoM
 41.02 Norbi
 1:06.23 yoinneroid
 1:08.71 Schmidt
 DNF jla
 DNF Krag
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 33.80 Zane_C
 59.30 Jakube
 1:14.01 Mike Hughey
 1:28.27 Norbi
 1:42.80 MatsBergsten
 3:17.75 Yttrium
 3:37.09 Krag
 3:38.21 CuberMan
 3:57.02 yoinneroid
 7:05.28 antoineccantin
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 5:57.07 Jakube
 7:51.17 MatsBergsten
 8:22.08 Mike Hughey
11:26.45 dimwmuni
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

10:45.99 Jakube
13:03.27 Mike Hughey
14:44.54 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

43:42.00 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

16/18 (58:40)  Jakube
2/2 ( 8:05)  Yttrium
3/5 (15:47)  Mike Hughey
1/2 ( 7:47)  MaeLSTRoM
0/3 (15:56)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 51.44 AnsonL
 1:18.92 Mike Hughey
 5:26.55 antoineccantin
 DNF Norbi
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:05.64 SimonWestlund
 1:08.65 Evan Liu
 1:13.72 yoinneroid
 1:19.34 CuberMan
 1:22.98 emolover
 1:23.21 slocuber
 1:26.86 Zane_C
 1:47.40 antoineccantin
 1:53.26 Yttrium
 2:01.90 Mike Hughey
 2:06.96 MaeLSTRoM
 2:20.93 Selkie
 2:21.72 mycube
 2:24.88 Krag
 2:26.01 jla
 3:24.01 Schmidt
 4:06.13 vlarsen
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:36.41 SimonWestlund
 2:39.78 yoinneroid
 3:08.75 CuberMan
 3:24.71 emolover
 3:47.09 antoineccantin
 4:06.72 MaeLSTRoM
 4:30.75 Mike Hughey
 4:34.73 mycube
 5:30.30 Selkie
 5:44.33 Yttrium
 5:51.75 Krag
10:12.25 vlarsen
*Magic*(6)

 1.41 antoineccantin
 1.68 MaeLSTRoM
 2.23 yoinneroid
 2.49 Selkie
 2.65 jla
 10.48 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(5)

 2.34 antoineccantin
 3.48 Mike Hughey
 4.66 MaeLSTRoM
 5.09 yoinneroid
 5.62 Selkie
*Skewb*(2)

 7.92 MaeLSTRoM
 21.90 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(9)

 6.74 r_517
 12.94 yoinneroid
 13.98 slocuber
 14.58 antoineccantin
 17.60 Selkie
 18.03 CuberMan
 18.46 Mike Hughey
 19.55 MaeLSTRoM
 20.12 Yttrium
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.54 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.82 SimonWestlund
 5.55 Evan Liu
 6.35 AnsonL
 7.43 yoinneroid
 7.73 antoineccantin
 8.09 CuberMan
 9.60 slocuber
 11.38 mycube
 11.50 MaeLSTRoM
 13.20 Zane_C
 13.34 jla
 14.30 Mike Hughey
 17.01 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:32.48 slocuber
 1:40.23 MaeLSTRoM
 1:57.70 yoinneroid
 2:04.41 antoineccantin
 2:40.34 jla
 3:06.14 Mike Hughey
 3:22.49 mycube
 4:46.39 Selkie
*Square-1*(7)

 28.69 Evan Liu
 29.57 AnsonL
 46.16 yoinneroid
 48.03 Mike Hughey
 1:02.05 MaeLSTRoM
 1:10.63 jla
 1:48.18 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

29 guusrs
39 MaeLSTRoM
39 Mike Hughey
40 Cubenovice
42 Krag
47 jla
51 yoinneroid
63 antoineccantin
DNF  irontwig

*Contest results*

240 Mike Hughey
196 MaeLSTRoM
189 antoineccantin
172 CuberMan
165 SimonWestlund
148 asiahyoo1997
144 Jakube
136 yoinneroid
132 Evan Liu
119 slocuber
117 mycube
113 emolover
108 Zane_C
103 Yttrium
98 AnsonL
95 Selkie
85 Krag
85 jla
78 Hyprul 9-ty2
64 nccube
61 r_517
56 MatsBergsten
49 Yes, We Can!
47 Norbi
32 vlarsen
28 Schmidt
25 a small kitten
19 rona3
19 guusrs
16 KryuzbanDmitry
16 Cubenovice
14 CRO
11 irontwig
10 dimwmuni
9 Henrik


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2011)

You forgot my BLD.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 16, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> You forgot my BLD.


 
OK, fixed now. 
The program did not recognize "Blind" as an event, please use 3x3 bld or 3x3 blind
as the event name next time. (There are some more blind events , not only 3x3)


----------

